# parts required for 02j to 02m swap



## love4air_and_water (May 30, 2008)

if someone has a minute can you list everything I'll need to put 02m in place of 02j (destoyed that 3rd gear syncro) , i know axles will be needed, not sure about mounts, spindle etc. thanks in advance


----------



## love4air_and_water (May 30, 2008)

*Re: parts required for 02j to 02m swap (love4air_and_water)*

bump


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: parts required for 02j to 02m swap (love4air_and_water)*


_Quote, originally posted by *love4air_and_water* »_ if someone has a minute can you list everything I'll need to put 02m in place of 02j (destoyed that 3rd gear syncro) , i know axles will be needed, not sure about mounts, spindle etc. thanks in advance









Hubs 
Shafts
shift box (i think the ends are different)
Starter
Trans
Clutch/flywheel
I believe the dog bone mount is the same...
If its for a VR6 Ill have everything forsale soon!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: parts required for 02j to 02m swap (juststarted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juststarted* »_
Hubs 
Shafts
shift box (i think the ends are different)
Starter
Trans
Clutch/flywheel
I believe the dog bone mount is the same...
If its for a VR6 Ill have everything forsale soon!

1.8T.... 
Cover plate between engine and transmission (two parts). The 5-speed is a close match (main plate), but I'm unsure about the smaller plate as I haven't quite got to that step yet.
Hydro clutch line (will need to make a bracket on the frame rail to hold the hard line in place as it is about 1" different from the 02J stud)
Power Steering line
Make sure transmission has the 02M tranny mount on it.
The entire shift box with cables, ends, mounting bracket.
I'm doing that very swap on my 2001 Golf 1.8T (see project in signature)


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

Did a 02M swap to replace a 02J, did not need the shifter box or hubs. Dunno about the shift cable ends since I used the dieselgeek sigma shifter.
Replace the rear main seal on the engine and input/output shaft seals on the tranny, much easier to do out of the car...


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Sc0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sc0* »_Did a 02M swap to replace a 02J, did not need the shifter box *or hubs.*

The axles are different in length, therefore the 02J's don't work. Therefore, using the 02M axles would require a change in the hubs.
What did you do to get around this?










_Modified by Rabbit Farmer at 12:48 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbit Farmer)*

And... I just realized late this weekend that the cover that goes between the engine and transmission (large thin sheet of metal that is in back of the flywheel) is also different between the 5 and 6 speed.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbit Farmer)*

And a couple more parts.....
Seems that the top transmission-to-block bolt should have stud to connect the vertical-oriented mounting point of the shift box.








On the bottom edge of the 5-speed, it has three bolts of the same size to bolt to the oil pan. With the 6-speed, the foremost bolt is longer (where the screwdriver is in this picture).








I'm trying to get clarification on whether the coolant line (blue line) is different for a 6-speed.








Steve


----------



## MSFerrariF1 (Nov 14, 2008)

no need for a shifter box....you can swap out the cable ends instead from the rounded ones to the square ones or vice-versa....


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (MSFerrariF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MSFerrariF1* »_no need for a shifter box....you can swap out the cable ends instead from the rounded ones to the square ones or vice-versa....

The cables have different numbers... might be the exact same dimesnions, etc., I don't know; just mentioning they have different numbers.
Also, the mounting points of the shift linkage of the 5 speed vs. 6-speed are different.
I might also add that the starter bolts are much longer on the 6-speed.
I'm unsure at the moment, but the power steering bracket (off of the lower starter bolt) might be different. I'm waiting for my Bentley (includes GLI for the 6-speed) to confirm.
Steve


----------



## MSFerrariF1 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Rabbit Farmer)*

I've used a box from a 6spd and compared it to my 5 spd. The same. I'm using a box from a 6sp for a 5spd tranny. They are different in cables though and part nos. The 5spd uses the black cables, (if i recall) the 6spd, white. Pulled both shifter boxes apart, swapped cables, end result is the same. Dimensions are also the same (golf and jetta). You can also pull out and swap the cable ends from square to round and vice versa. I've done it. 
power steering bracket at the bottom starter bolt might be different, probably because the power steering line might be slightly different between a 5 and 6spd car. Just fabricate one if its not to far off....


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (MSFerrariF1)*

The bolt directly below the lower starter is also different.
For the 6-speed, part number N102-421-02 for the bolt. Should be a 10x105x45; the 5-speed bolt is 10x55x45.
Good to know on the PS hardline bracket... I thought it was different and was trying to confirm this with the local VW parts shop. I can't fabricate my way out of paperbag (not unless it involves toothpicks, duct tape, and zipties) so I'll just pick one up at the dealership. Too early to find them in the junkyard around here.
Both of my cables are white (5 and 6 speed).


----------



## love4air_and_water (May 30, 2008)

*bolt for shifter bracket*

what bolt is everyone using for the vertical mounting point of the shifter cable bracket ???? 2 bolts go vertically into trans, but the third one is horizontal, and butts right up against the upper right trans to engine block bolt. my car is 1.8t, does vr6 have the bolt with stud I need ? thanks for any help I can get. Ed.


----------



## love4air_and_water (May 30, 2008)

*solved the shifter bracket bolt problem*

just solved the shifter bracket bolt/stub issue i was having where 3rd shifter bracket mounting point butted up against the upper right engine to trans bolt, have to get a bolt for 2007 gti 2.0t with o2m, it has a stud coming off it that goes through the horizontal mounting point on the shift cable bracket, ( salvage yard evidently shipped me bracket from mkv, as i am sure mkiv o2m brackets are in short supply ), i dont get on here daily, but if someone needs help, i would be glad to help you out with the things i struggled finding info for, get this bolt tomorrow, and hopefully driving again by the end of the weekend.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

This is the bolt you are thinking of.









I made similar threads. I hope you find these useful.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5766866-5-6-speed-swap-help-advice.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5902059-MK4-5-speed-6-speed-swap-parts-list


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone have the partnumber for that bolt? Finishing up my 02m swap and I need one.


----------



## lilmarceau (Feb 9, 2014)

its been awhile since people posted here just wondering i have an avh 2.0 mkiv jetta with an o2j wanted to build a 20v2.0 using my avh block what parts will i need as a whole list to make the tranny swap possible? thank you all in advance


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

Guys what about the flywheel bolts.

Are the same bolts used for the 02j and the 02m flywheel?

So if someone buys ARP for the 02j can use them later for the new-bigger 02m flywheel?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

No.
02m fly wheel bolts are a little longer. I believe the pressure plate bolts are the same though.


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

ok thanks...

I guess if youre not revving over 7500 the OEM flywheel bolts would be ok for a 500Hp setup?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

eeek. If you're dropping money for 500+ hp/tq, just get ARP bolts and an IE EK grip plate.


----------

